# My new flat magazine floorplates for my USP Compact



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

I just got my new flat magazine floorplates for my USP Compact and I think they look great! What do you think? I didn't need the original extended floorplates because my hands are small enough that they only make the gun unnecessarily larger.

It took forever for them to come in stock and I waited about two months for them, so I wound up ordering five of these... If anyone else is frustrated trying to find these, shoot me a message, I'll sell you my extras.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Not bad, I like the look of the extended better but whatever.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have 1 - I got it when I thought I might carry my USPc. I do prefer the look of the extended mag bottoms - but the flats are still nice.


----------

